# Event Coordinator avg. salary-Abu Dhabi



## mjay86 (Mar 20, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

I am an Indian resident with British education (MBA) and more than 4 years work experience in Event Management (in UK, India, South Africa). I would like to know how much would be the average salary range for an Event Coordinator in Abu dhabi - let's say the employer is a government organization.

Any information will be much appreciated!

Thanks guys!


----------



## dzey (Feb 3, 2013)

i don't know if it will be useful but maybe will give you some benchmark - i have a friend working in hospitality (4-5* hotels) and salaries are not thrilling here.. even as a manager level having dozens of people reporting to you you're still on only 7-8k AED/month..


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

mjay86 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am an Indian resident with British education (MBA) and more than 4 years work experience in Event Management (in UK, India, South Africa). I would like to know how much would be the average salary range for an Event Coordinator in Abu dhabi - let's say the employer is a government organization.
> 
> ...


Do you mean you have a possible interview or offer from a government organization? If so, that's quite different. Best to be direct as this could make quite a difference.


----------



## mjay86 (Mar 20, 2013)

Thank you dzey!


----------



## mjay86 (Mar 20, 2013)

BedouGirl said:


> Do you mean you have a possible interview or offer from a government organization? If so, that's quite different. Best to be direct as this could make quite a difference.


Hi BedouGirl, yes I have an offer.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

mjay86 said:


> Hi BedouGirl, yes I have an offer.


For government organizations, you are looking at something quite different from the hotel industry. I can't help you to be honest but have a look at the read before you post stickies and threads and you may find something in there. I imagine the only thing they may have js a fairly fixed grading/structure so even if you say what you want, chances are it's a foregone conclusion. Be aware the cost of accommodation here is rising hugely and that's something you may want to focus on.


----------



## mjay86 (Mar 20, 2013)

I have been scouring the threads here, but haven't found any thread with details that match compensation package for Event Coordinator. Aah yes, been hearing about accommodation being expensive there. 

Thank you very much for your inputs BedouGirl, really appreciate it


----------

